# Markus Ruhl has pec implants now?



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Its widely known Markus Ruhl tore his chest during pressing, the insertions around his sternum were ripped to the point where you coul clearly see a gap, see pic below:



















he has not stopped training and latest pics show this gap has diminished and nearly gone?



















Ruhl has not ruled out a return to the stage and this IMO is a sign he wants to return....

Not the first time someone has torn their pecs off the sternum and used implants to cover the gap










What do you think?


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Is it definitely implants?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

wow interesting. I think it must be implants as they couldnt re attatch the tear after so long could they??


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I dont think thats implants mate.

DJ looks abit dodgy though.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Thats an old pic of DJ he looks quite small compared to the freakish size he is now


----------

